# UK Championship 2017



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 15, 2017)

WCA page (Registration and Payment)
UKCA page (Info)

Same place as last year 2015. Get hype.


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 15, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Same place as last year.



I think I know what you mean but it's not


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, same places as 2015*

Also UKCA jackets and shirts are available to pre-order at the store. You can either pick up at UKC or get the posted.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 15, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I think I know what you mean but it's not





Mollerz said:


> Yes, same places as 2015*



Fixed. Getting my memories of 2015 and '16 confused, whoops.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2017)

Since the fee is flat, can we change the number of events we're doing after registering?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 8, 2017)

I might drop out of 3x3, not decided yet. When's the latest I could decide to drop out with minimal hassle?


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone have space/looking to share on the Saturday night? Please PM


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 27, 2017)

Selling 3xBlack Shengshou Kilominx for £7 each, and 1xStickerless and 2xBlack Redi cube for £9 each.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 27, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Selling 3xBlack Shengshou Kilominx for £7 each, and 1xStickerless and 2xBlack Redi cube for £9 each.


I may buy one of the black Redi Cubes.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 28, 2017)

Decision made: please remove me from 3x3.


1973486 said:


> Selling 3xBlack Shengshou Kilominx for £7 each, and 1xStickerless and 2xBlack Redi cube for £9 each.


I'd be interested in a Kilominx if it was convenient to get stickers, I have a weird colour scheme. Anyone have spare stickers?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 10, 2017)

I seem to remember that there was a discount for the hotel in 2015. Do we have that this year?

Edit: forget it. They're full.


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2017)

I might be a bit late for 2x2 on Saturday, please could I be put in a later group?


----------



## Neptunolium (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry it's a bit late, but can i be removed from 5x5 please. Thanks


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 26, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Selling 3xBlack Shengshou Kilominx for £7 each, and 1xStickerless and 2xBlack Redi cube for £9 each.



Still got 2 Kilominxes and 2 Redi cubes available. These are cheaper than quite a lot of online stores as far as I have seen 

Also looking for a really good Square-1 to borrow as always, since I don't have a good cube (as always).


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 27, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Still got 2 Kilominxes and 2 Redi cubes available. These are cheaper than quite a lot of online stores as far as I have seen
> 
> Also looking for a really good Square-1 to borrow as always, since I don't have a good cube (as always).


I'm interested in the kilominx if it's still available. You can borrow my squan as well if you want.


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 29, 2017)

Good:

Massive 3x3 single PB
7x7 PBs with James' purple magnetic WuJi
Really good FMC single/mean
Feet PB avg
Pyra PB avg (now to wait another ~1.25 years for my next one)

Bad:

All my 4x4 solves, the scrambles were above average
1:23 3BLD DNF and having to re-memo the last one (easy scramble)
Clock avg (14.63, PB is 9.79...)
Square-1 round one and last solve of finals
And pretty much every other result that I didn't mention here


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 29, 2017)

Great competition. Thanks again to everyone involved in organising it and running it.


----------

